# Aldi aluminium Cob lights



## johnnyb47 (1 Oct 2016)

I just popped into Aldi and bought some Bike mate Aluminium Cob lights ( front and rear )for £12.99 each. They look identical to a brand called Moon lights ( nebula models) and they sell for over £ 60 for the pair. 
They seem the same spec ect so hopefully ive got a bargain.


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2016)

Just bought two rears. Can't go wrong with the 3 year warranty. 4 steady modes and 4 flashing. The 'overdrive' mode is seriously bright.


----------



## johnnyb47 (1 Oct 2016)

I just returned the back one to the shop because it was not working. Luckily they had 2 left and exchanged it.They are seriously bright lights. Looking at specs in the instruction leaflet they are identical to the moon nebula lights.


----------



## tallliman (1 Oct 2016)

Got one of them but tempted to get a second as a spare.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (1 Oct 2016)

Tempted to go back to Aldi for some as a backup set given the general good tone of the reports on here.


----------



## MontyVeda (1 Oct 2016)

I'm gonna wait 'til they've been reduced to £2.99 







...unlikely but i'm a tight wad.


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2016)

The store assistant even said, 'hold onto the receipt' for the warranty !


----------



## summerdays (2 Oct 2016)

I tried the rear light inside and it seems very bright.... And will get used on its lowest setting most of the time I suspect. I like the size and weight of them, but I've still to work out where I think the best place to put them is. They look to have good side visibility.


----------



## night cycler (2 Oct 2016)

Are they rechargable type or ordinary battery?


----------



## ufkacbln (2 Oct 2016)

I bought these las time, the battery life is about half that of the "genuine article"


----------



## johnnyb47 (2 Oct 2016)

I've just been for a ride out with these lights fitted. The only niggle I've found is the bracket. Its got notches on it so that you can adjust the light angle, and when going over a rough road surface the light vibrates off the notch and points at a different angle. I've just put a spot of super glue on the pivot to hold it in place. Luckily I've got another spare bracket ( from the rear set ) just incase its needed


----------



## tallliman (2 Oct 2016)

night cycler said:


> Are they rechargable type or ordinary battery?



USB rechargable


----------



## johnnyb47 (2 Oct 2016)

The run time seems accurate too. I've left the rear one on full intensity until the battery gave out and it lasted exactly 1 hour as stated in the instructions specs. They also get pretty hot along the aluminium strip which is supposed to be a heat sink..
Well pleased :-)


----------



## night cycler (2 Oct 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> I bought these las time, the battery life is about half that of the "genuine article"



The *battery life*? Do you actually mean the life of the battery , or do you mean the time between needing a re charge is less?


----------



## night cycler (2 Oct 2016)

tallliman said:


> USB rechargable


Thanks.


----------



## fossyant (2 Oct 2016)

Quite pleased with the saddle rail mount as well as the usual seat post mount !


----------



## night cycler (2 Oct 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> I'm gonna wait 'til they've been reduced to £2.99
> 
> They could actually come down a bit from that £12.99 price if they eventually go *online* to clear stock. I took a punt on some of their bib shorts yesterday that appeared *online* at £12.49. I`ll either get a bargain or get something I need to return. Or, something that I can tolerate just while my polaris bibs are in the wash.
> 
> ...


----------



## summerdays (2 Oct 2016)

I tried it out today in the shadows on the lanes... Not too bad. I can't remember which settings the light was on as we cycled through trying them out.


----------



## Crackle (2 Oct 2016)

summerdays said:


> I tried it out today in the shadows on the lanes... Not too bad. I can't remember which settings the light was on as we cycled through trying them out.
> View attachment 146324
> View attachment 146322


Quality photos, Summerdays.


----------



## ufkacbln (2 Oct 2016)

night cycler said:


> The *battery life*? Do you actually mean the life of the battery , or do you mean the time between needing a re charge is less?



Battery life is the time between a full charge and switching off when in use


----------



## gordonrgw (4 Oct 2016)

Gave mine a try tonight, quite impressed. Only worry is the plasticiness and build quality of the mounts, we shall see if they last..


----------



## huggy (4 Oct 2016)

summerdays said:


> I tried it out today in the shadows on the lanes...



Do you live on the set of some period drama or something? looks like they forgot they did't have HV tabards in 1927


----------



## summerdays (4 Oct 2016)

huggy said:


> Do you live on the set of some period drama or something? looks like they forgot they did't have HV tabards in 1927



I was passed by several nice old cars... That one waited patiently behind me as I slogged up a hillock, and only overtook where it widened out. I did wonder if there had been an event on or just the last sunny warm day before Autumn encouraging them out to enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## potsy (4 Oct 2016)

Crackle said:


> Quality photos, Summerdays.


She learnt everything she knows about photography from @User14044 in the photo challenge thread


----------



## Metal8 (5 Oct 2016)

I've got one set for mine and her's bikes.
They seem to be very good so far.

Time will tell on the normal bracket but the saddle mounting bracket is great.

Will report back after a while..


----------



## 400bhp (5 Oct 2016)

I'll have a nosey at these tonight.

Do they have the rubber style watch strap mount, like the £9.99 ones do? I bought a rear £9.99 jobbie last year and it's great and probably the best thing for me is the rubber mount can be mounted on the stays really easily. I have a saddle bag that takes up the seat post so cannot attac a light to the seat post.

The £9.99 rear is a really good VFM light. Incredibly bright too.


----------



## jarlrmai (5 Oct 2016)

Yeah that have a rubbery watch mount, a clip mount for putting on saddlebags and one of those mounts that attaches to the saddle rails, if your stays are wides enough it will be okay or you can add some spacing material.


----------



## Nibor (5 Oct 2016)

johnnyb47 said:


> I've just been for a ride out with these lights fitted. The only niggle I've found is the bracket. Its got notches on it so that you can adjust the light angle, and when going over a rough road surface the light vibrates off the notch and points at a different angle. I've just put a spot of super glue on the pivot to hold it in place. Luckily I've got another spare bracket ( from the rear set ) just incase its needed


Apparently there is a screw to adjst the tension of the bracket but it is not that obvious


----------



## Metal8 (5 Oct 2016)

Anyone mounted then vertically?
Slightly disappointing that the swivel bracket only swivels one way as I'm about to buy this for fork crown mounting Bracket

They obviously don't expect you to mount onto a horizontally round object i.e. handlebar or that bracket, but on something like a fork or head tube etc


----------



## MrGrumpy (5 Oct 2016)

Why would it not work ?? The mounting point is square.


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2016)

You turn the lamp 90 degrees, to your desired position.


----------



## jarlrmai (5 Oct 2016)

yeah the mount plate is square.


----------



## Metal8 (5 Oct 2016)

Yes, the mounting plate is square but, it's that the bit that moves to adjust the angle only moves one way.
So if it's turned 90 degrees it doesn't move up or down, it moves left to right.
Hope that makes sense?


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Oct 2016)

Well i finally managed to pop in to my local Aldi I bought a tail light to see how it compares to the ones ive seen.... Utter bollocks Its weak as sh!te. For a backup or childrens light for them to play around with i guess its fine. I'll probs give it away to my neighbours kids or someone. Couldnt find any of their rear COB lights but i did find a front which i have to say am fairly impressed with


----------



## johnnyb47 (5 Oct 2016)

You can alter it up or down or left or right. The swivel joint only has one movement but you can alter the other angle of the light by moving the bracket round.


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Oct 2016)

johnnyb47 said:


> You alter it up or down or left or right. The swivel joint only has one movement but you can alter the other angle of the light by moving the bracket round.



I think i found out why... I put the two CR2302 batteries through my tester and they came out pretty badly... I guess I'll have them replaced. Not a very good start already but £3. you get what you pay for.

I was honestly considering trying to get this one from evanscycles last week


----------



## johnnyb47 (5 Oct 2016)

I think were talking about different lights here sorry. I was referring to the rechargeable cob lights that were selling for £12.99


----------



## jimhead (5 Oct 2016)

Just to chime in - I bought a front and rear COB light (£12.99 each) and I'm very impressed. It feels like a quality piece of kit, including the mounts. It's identical to the Moon version except has a different sticker on it. I can't comment on the run times yet though.


----------



## Stevec047 (5 Oct 2016)

I just purchase one of the rears to use in conjunction with my bullet led style rear light. This one clips on my saddle bag and I am super impressed with it. The light settings go from bright to burn you eyes bright and the strobe setting would give anyone an epileptic fit so will pass on using that.

Time will tell how well the light works but it may end up being used as a solid main rear with the current one fitted as a flash option.


----------



## Metal8 (6 Oct 2016)

johnnyb47 said:


> You can alter it up or down or left or right. The swivel joint only has one movement but you can alter the other angle of the light by moving the bracket round.



Doh! Of course, move the bracket to point down, silly me


----------



## johnnyb47 (6 Oct 2016)

No worries buddy..Glad your now sorted


----------



## johnnyb47 (6 Oct 2016)

No worries buddy..Glad your now sorted


----------



## nickyboy (7 Oct 2016)

400bhp said:


> I'll have a nosey at these tonight.
> 
> Do they have the rubber style watch strap mount, like the £9.99 ones do? I bought a rear £9.99 jobbie last year and it's great and probably the best thing for me is the rubber mount can be mounted on the stays really easily. I have a saddle bag that takes up the seat post so cannot attac a light to the seat post.
> 
> The £9.99 rear is a really good VFM light. Incredibly bright too.



Glad to hear the 9.99 ones are good. Just bought the front/rear pair of this model. I don't cycle at night so they are just for gloomy winter daytime riding so should suffice


----------



## andrew_s (8 Oct 2016)

jimhead said:


> It's identical to the Moon version except has a different sticker on it.


There are visible differences other than the branding.

The Aldi saya "Made in China"; the Moon says "Designed in HK, Made in PRC"
There's one dark spot next to each LED on the Aldi; the Moon has a dark spot either side of each LED
The arrangement of the LEDs at the ends is different, the Moon following a more rounded curve.
The Moon is slightly brighter when the two are next to each other.
The Moon comes with a different seatpost bracket - a 3 section hinged affair rather than a simple rubber strap, which would probably fit aero seatposts better.

and...

The Moon has a quality control sticker on it.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Oct 2016)

And the moon is how much .......


----------



## RoubaixCube (8 Oct 2016)

Adam4868 said:


> And the moon is how much .......



£35


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Oct 2016)

So at 12.99 with a 2/3 year guarantee there a bargain.


----------



## RoubaixCube (12 Oct 2016)

anyone with a spare rear COB light they dont really need?  I have OCD and would really like to complete the set


----------



## davidphilips (28 Oct 2016)

chime in here any one tried the lights on sale in halfords, seem very good i have a few of the back lights and they are really bright,may treat myself to another set. 
*Lezyne Micro Drive Bike Light Set - Black*
*£43.49*
SAVE £31.50
RRP £74.99 *


----------



## jarlrmai (28 Oct 2016)

My rear red Aldi light fell off and was lost


----------



## david k (28 Oct 2016)

summerdays said:


> I tried it out today in the shadows on the lanes... Not too bad. I can't remember which settings the light was on as we cycled through trying them out.
> View attachment 146324
> View attachment 146322



Do you live in the 1940s?


----------



## summerdays (28 Oct 2016)

david k said:


> Do you live in the 1940s?


He or she had waited patiently as I slowly made my way up the narrow hill, until the road widens out. I saw several old cars out on the roads that day so I assume there was a gathering somewhere. And you always meet horses


----------



## Justinslow (28 Oct 2016)

Bought the front cob light yesterday, tried it tonight, taking it back tomorrow.......
Save your money.
The thing kept switching itself off, luckily had another different front light on aswell. I didn't particularly like the beam pattern (or lack of it) either.


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Oct 2016)

Have the rear and be using it everyday,didnt get the front as not keen on shape on handlebars


----------



## Metal8 (28 Oct 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Bought the front cob light yesterday, tried it tonight, taking it back tomorrow.......
> Save your money.
> The thing kept switching itself off, luckily had another different front light on aswell. I didn't particularly like the beam pattern (or lack of it) either.



I've found our two pairs of them to be really good


----------



## Justinslow (28 Oct 2016)

Metal8 said:


> I've found our two pairs of them to be really good


Maybe I got a dud. Interestingly the sellotape sticker closure on the box was already cut when I opened the box, maybe a return and just chucked back on the shelf, who knows.


----------



## tallliman (18 Dec 2016)

Anyone got a spare belt clip-style attachment from one of these they don't need? Mine was destroyed in an incident with a lorry!


----------



## johnnyb47 (23 Feb 2017)

Aghhh disaster struck last weekend with my rear light. For some strange reason the bracket that attaches to the saddle rails snapped during a 50 mile ride. The light ended up bouncing gracefully down the road but by a miracle it still worked. A local bike shop was good enough to give me a new Moon nebula bracket..A few days later though the light has finally given up the ghost. So just a word of warning about the seat brackets. Keep a close eye on them just incase yours may be going the same way as mine did..It's a safer bet to use the seat post bracket in my opinion. These cob lights though throw out an amazing amount of light and I really wanted another but I could justify paying out 40 odd pounds for the identical Moon Nebula so today I ended up buying a Moon Comet X cob light for £20. Spec wise it's not as bright as the Aldi one but after trying it out tonight I personally think it's just as good with the bonus of it being Cheaper , smaller and longer running times. This one though will definitely be fixed to the seat post as the bracket seems so much more stronger.


----------



## fossyant (23 Feb 2017)

Still using the saddle rail fixing, but it's on an MTB and not getting daily commute use. I use it on setting two. They are very bright. I notice I have to press the power button once I plug in to charge, for the charge light to activate.


----------



## johnnyb47 (23 Feb 2017)

Just to add , even though the Aldi one is virtually identical to the Moon nebula I couldn't help to notice that the plastic saddle bracket on the Aldi,s one seems to be made out of a more brittle plastic compared to the Moon,s one. Both of them are perfectly interchangable but the moon bracket is very slightly different in design indicating the Aldi lights are not just simply re badged Moon lights


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Feb 2017)

Been using my Aldi rear one all winter and still going great,in fact going to get a front one when there back in stock


----------



## andrew_s (24 Feb 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> Just to add , even though the Aldi one is virtually identical to the Moon nebula I couldn't help to notice that the plastic saddle bracket on the Aldi,s one seems to be made out of a more brittle plastic compared to the Moon,s one. Both of them are perfectly interchangable but the moon bracket is very slightly different in design indicating the Aldi lights are not just simply re badged Moon lights


I'd guess that the Moon and Aldi lights come out of the same factory in China, and that the extra cost of the Moon version will be due to factory quality control, advertising spend, and a measure of what they think it's worth.
The brackets will come from some other factory and may not be related - the Moon seatpost bracket is a completely different design to the Aldi one. I ended up paying about a tenner for a 50mm rack mount (code LAA554), as using a Carradice saddlebag renders the saddle rail and seatpost mounts useless.


----------



## tallliman (24 Feb 2017)

Ooh, that's cool might have to get one....as mentioned above, my belt clip style broke and can't fit the saddle one to my saddle rails.


----------



## bruce1530 (24 Feb 2017)

My clip on the rear light broke too - although since it was when I had a fall that put me in hospital, I’m not too bothered - that was pretty much the only damage to the bike!

However, the front light is starting to show some signs of corrosion - the metal “label” on the front is distinctly discoloured....


----------



## johnnyb47 (25 Feb 2017)

tallliman said:


> Ooh, that's cool might have to get one....as mentioned above, my belt clip style broke and can't fit the saddle one to my saddle rails.


I'm sure I've got a spare belt clip lying around somewhere. If I can find it your welcome to have it buddy.


----------



## tallliman (25 Feb 2017)

johnnyb47 said:


> I'm sure I've got a spare belt clip lying around somewhere. If I can find it your welcome to have it buddy.



Cheers!! That'd be great if you can find one!


----------



## guitarpete247 (31 May 2018)

johnnyb47 said:


> Just to add , even though the Aldi one is virtually identical to the Moon nebula I couldn't help to notice that the plastic saddle bracket on the Aldi,s one seems to be made out of a more brittle plastic compared to the Moon,s one. Both of them are perfectly interchangable but the moon bracket is very slightly different in design indicating the Aldi lights are not just simply re badged Moon lights


So can anyone tell me if the Moon RB22 mount is compatible with the Aldi lights? I'm picking up a new bike Saturday and would like to have the mounts on both bikes.
Until I get some mounts I'll just transfer the ones I got with the lights. (Hope the Rubber straps fit the new bike. I'm getting a Focus Izalco Ergoride Tiagra and not sure of the dimensions of the forks/Rear wheel stays.


----------



## johnnyb47 (31 May 2018)

Hi Pete,
Yes the moon brackets will fit the Aldi Cob lights. The small square backing plate on the Aldi light where identical to the moon ones. I have tried and tested them and interchanged between them without any problems buddy.


----------



## nickr (1 Jun 2018)

I find following anyone with ultra bright back lights highly annoying and can only conclude that the rider is a thoughtless, selfish idiot


----------



## johnnyb47 (1 Jun 2018)

Sorry that I offend you Nick.


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Jun 2018)

One didnt work, they run for an hour and they get hot.

I am struggling to see the bargain element


----------



## Adam4868 (1 Jun 2018)

Ive had a aldi rear cob light for a few years on a bike,its been through all weathers and although slightly discoloured its still doing its job.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (1 Jun 2018)

nickr said:


> I find following anyone with ultra bright back lights highly annoying and can only conclude that the rider is a thoughtless, selfish idiot



Depends if they're angled badly or not.
I have these cob lights as backups but they're angled so as not to dazzle, front or rear.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (1 Jun 2018)

nickr said:


> I find following anyone with ultra bright back lights highly annoying and can only conclude that the rider is a thoughtless, selfish idiot




I agree with Nick (where have I heard that before). I like cycling in the dark but as I live just outside Edinburgh, the only unlit road is the one up round Athur`s Seat. More often than not, I get blinded by numpties using lights you could see from the moon. I`m all for cyclists getting themselves seen but some don`t half over-do it


----------



## RoubaixCube (14 Jul 2020)

Just curious if anyone should come across this. Does anyone by any chance have a spare clip for these lights? Probably a long shot!


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jul 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> Just curious if anyone should come across this. Does anyone by any chance have a spare clip for these lights? Probably a long shot!


Is it the rubber band that fits round seat post,with a little square slide in mount for light ?


----------



## RoubaixCube (15 Jul 2020)

Adam4868 said:


> Is it the rubber band that fits round seat post,with a little square slide in mount for light ?



Not that one - I have that one. Im more on about the belt clip. I should have made it more clear in my post


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jul 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> Not that one - I have that one. Im more on about the belt clip. I should have made it more clear in my post


That's ok,I'll have a look tonight when I'm home.Im not sure but maybe I kept it.If I did I'll give you a shout.


----------



## tallliman (15 Jul 2020)

I think I bodged mine on with the flexible rubber clip in the end.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jul 2020)

Is this it @RoubaixCube ?


----------



## RoubaixCube (15 Jul 2020)

It is indeed! What you want for it?


----------



## fossyant (15 Jul 2020)

I quite like the Aldi COB - although I lost one when the seat rail mount snapped. The other is still going strong with just the rubber mount.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jul 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> It is indeed! What you want for it?


What you got ? 
Nah only joking,pm me your address and I'll post it you.


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jul 2020)

fossyant said:


> I quite like the Aldi COB - although I lost one when the seat rail mount snapped. The other is still going strong with just the rubber mount.


My back ones still going strong,it's been out in all weather's aswell.Front one I lost.Ive had them a good few years aswell.


----------



## Nibor (20 Jul 2020)

My rear Lidl equivalent has just packed up, it won’t hold charge is there anything equivalent in the market at the moment?


----------



## Jenkins (20 Jul 2020)

Nibor said:


> My rear Lidl equivalent has just packed up, it won’t hold charge is there anything equivalent in the market at the moment?


Something like this one?




From Polaris Bikewear for £9 plus P&P - https://www.polaris-bikewear.co.uk/Blaze-100-Lumen-Rear-Light-p/pol01-7754.htm


----------



## froze (21 Jul 2020)

I have a NiteRider Sentry Aero 260 which is a cob light that supposedly puts out 260 lumens; I also have a NR Omega 300 that is not a cob light and puts out about 300 lumens. Note that both of them put out nearly the same lumens.

So here's what found out, there is a major flaw in cob lights, during the day in direct sunlight the sun completely washes out the cob so it virtually disappears while the other one is startling bright. At night the cob does just fine, but it isn't near as bright as the other. So I would say that cob lights put out about 1/2 the lumens they claim they put out.

I bought the Sentry Aero 260 because of it's very good side lighting, so that one gets attached to my helmet when I ride at night, while the Omega 300 stays attached to my saddle bag day and night.

My experience with other people using cob lights have been similar, so I don't think it's just my two lights. When watch other cyclists from behind the standard style LED is noticeably brighter than cob style.


----------



## RoubaixCube (21 Jul 2020)

froze said:


> So here's what found out, there is a major flaw in cob lights, during the day in direct sunlight



Who uses lights during the day anyway? 

I use a cateye rapid on the seatpost of one bike and a this knock off of a cateye on my other that was bought off amazon for a giggle...







both of them are supplemented with a Topeak Red Lite Aero with the 3 LEDs on the back of my helmet 

They dont see much use during the day unless its extremely overcast or approaching dusk.


----------



## froze (23 Jul 2020)

RoubaixCube said:


> Who uses lights during the day anyway?



Who doesn't use lights during the day? 

Really? with all the distracted drivers on the road you don't think cyclists should use lights in an attempt to attract their attention?


----------



## RoubaixCube (23 Jul 2020)

froze said:


> Who doesn't use lights during the day?
> 
> Really? with all the distracted drivers on the road you don't think cyclists should use lights in an attempt to attract their attention?



Personal preference really. There is no proof that it works the same way there is no proof that high vis works during the day. Doesnt stop idiots who are too busy messing with phones behind the wheel from hitting you.


----------



## RichardB (24 Jul 2020)

Lights in the daytime: I usually like to have a bright rear light in flashing mode (for economy) when I am out and about. I doubt it would make any difference to a driver who was texting or changing a CD, but it might swing the odds my way one day, and it costs very little to run.

I'm a big fan of a bright front light, especially in bright sunshine. I had a big lesson one day while driving my car. Long straight, slightly uphill, bright sunshine, lots of dappled shade beneath trees. I had the road to myself so I put my foot down. And then I noticed a light under some trees up ahead. I was puzzled and slowed down, and eventually saw two cyclists side by side, one with a powerful headlight flashing. I saw the light half a mile away, and yet at even half that distance the cyclists were literally invisible in the shadows. Gave me a bit of a shudder. I've tried to make a habit of having a front flashing light ever since, especially on sunny days. On dull days, things are usually much clearer to see. I have a tiny but very bright Moon light for this, which charges by USB and attaches in seconds, so it's very little effort or cost.

This is for riding out in the country - I would make different judgements for city riding.


----------

